# Does anyone know what kind of peppers make pepperocinis?



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the pepperocinis that come with Papa John's pizza...does anyone know the kind of pepper those are? I thought they were banana peppers, but banana peppers have a rounded, pointed end and the pepperocinis peppers have a dimpled end with four rounded corners.

And if anyone know that recipe to preserve these, I would love you FOREVER!

Thanks!


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

They are pepperocini's. Yum!

http://www.botanicalinterests.com/store/search_results_detail.php?seedtype=V&seedid=471

I use Jackie Clay's recipe on the BWH's website although I will ferment them this year.


----------



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

njmama said:


> They are pepperocini's. Yum!
> 
> http://www.botanicalinterests.com/store/search_results_detail.php?seedtype=V&seedid=471
> 
> I use Jackie Clay's recipe on the BWH's website although I will ferment them this year.


LOL!!! WOW!! I guess sometimes things ARE easier than they seem!

Thanks!!


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Pickled Pepperoncini
Yield: 8 pints

4 quarts peppers
4 cups vinegar
4 cups water
4 teaspoons salt
olive oil (optional)

Wash peppers thoroughly. Remove core, seeds, and stems of large peppers.
Cut as desired, or leave whole after coring. The small, hot peppers may be
left whole with stems intact. Make 2 small slits in whole peppers. Mix
vinegar and water, heat to 150-160F/66-71C about to the simmering point.
Since it is rather volatile, vinegar should not boil a longtime. Pack
peppers rather tightly into jars. Pour hot vinegar and water over the
peppers to 1/2 inch of jar rim. Add salt to taste, seal, and process 15
minutes in hot-water bath. If oil is desired, add vinegar to only 3/4 in of
jar top. Add olive oil to come 1/2 in from top. The peppers will be coated
with oil when they pass through the oil layer as you use them.
----------------------------------


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

We have both Italian/Tuscan and Greek pepperoncini peppers. The Italian are longer, thinner, and turn green to red, while the Greek ones are shorter, wider, and usually pickled when golden.

The seeds of the Greek had been a little hard to find.


----------

